
Cloud Focused 'Streaming Xbox' May Be Powered by Semi-Custom AMD Picasso APU - jonbaer
https://wccftech.com/cloud-focused-streaming-xbox-amd-picasso/
======
BlackMonday
Assuming this rumor is true are there related papers about how machine
learning can improve or hide latency?

I know about Microsoft DeLorean/Outatime [0] but that doesn't use machine
learning if I remember correctly, otherwise I found this [1] but that is about
TCP and games usually use UDP for better latency.

[0] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/outatime_techreport2014.pdf)

[1] [https://1989chenguo.github.io/Publications/SmarIW-
IWQoS18.pd...](https://1989chenguo.github.io/Publications/SmarIW-IWQoS18.pdf)

